

Learning From Failure: One Startup's Story of What Went Wrong - jordanmessina
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/04/learning-from-failure-one-starups-story-what-went-wrong.php

======
wastedbrains
We are both on HN so if anyone has specific questions, we would be happy to
share anything else people are curious about from our experience.

